# El dia de los Muertos



## Cian

I love the traditions and philosophies around Mexico's Dia de los muertos and all the amazing folk art that it has generated.

I know it is a day which is not morbid but rather honours the dead and celebrates life/friendship/family.  Here is my question:  does one say "feliz dia de los muertos"?  Or is there another greeting that is appropriate?

Gracias.


----------



## Artrella

Cian said:
			
		

> I love the traditions and philosophies around Mexico's Dia de los muertos and all the amazing folk art that it has generated.
> 
> I know it is a day which is not morbid but rather honours the dead and celebrates life/friendship/family.  Here is my question:  does one say "feliz dia de los muertos"?  Or is there another greeting that is appropriate?
> 
> Gracias.




I'm not Mexican, but I don't think we say "Feliz día de los Muertos". Art


----------



## el_novato

Artrella said:
			
		

> I'm not Mexican, but I don't think we say "Feliz día de los Muertos". Art



You are right Artrella, In fact, in México, no greeting is used with "Día de los Muertos".


----------



## Cian

So one wouldn't even say something like, "que tengas un buen dia de los muertos"?  Is it not noted in greetings at all?


----------



## Lems

Cian said:
			
		

> So one wouldn't even say something like, "que tengas un buen dia de los muertos"?  Is it not noted in greetings at all?



En Brasil se dice, en portugués por supuesto, "buen feriado".

Saludos brasileños

Lems

________________________
Gracias por sus correcciones.
I appreciate any correction.


----------



## belén

In Spain you don't greet either. You remember and grieve for your dead relatives and since in this culture death is something sad you are not supposed to say something like "Merry All Saints Day" or similar...

Cheers (after all it's Nov 2nd already)


----------



## Andrew

In my opinion, nobody say "Feliz día de los muertos" or "Que tengas un feliz día de los muertos", it is really weird to wish to somebody a Merry Day in that day.

Andrew


----------



## Cian

I would like someone from Mexico to respond.  From everything I have read, Dia de los muertos is quite unique there--it is very celebratory in some ways with many traditions. From what I have read, it is more about honoring one's loved ones than grieving.  And there are traditions such as marzipan skulls which are given to one's best friends, etc.  Perhaps it is only in certain regions but this is one unique day in Mexico.  It isn't like anywhere else.

When I lived in Ecuador, it was only about going to the cemetary to visit the graves.  So, it seems to be so so much more in Mexico.  This is why I think there must be some kind of special greeting.


----------



## Mirtha Robledo

Hola:  El día de los muertos es un feriado como el dia de la virgen o el día de la batalla de cualquier cosa.  Por tanto no se desea Feliz Día, simplemente eres feliz haciendo lo que quieres sin tener que ir a trabajar.
Saludos


----------



## Pilar

Cian said:
			
		

> I love the traditions and philosophies around Mexico's Dia de los muertos and all the amazing folk art that it has generated.
> 
> I know it is a day which is not morbid but rather honours the dead and celebrates life/friendship/family.  Here is my question:  does one say "feliz dia de los muertos"?  Or is there another greeting that is appropriate?
> 
> Gracias.



Hola Cian,una disculpa por responderte en español, pero como mencionas que viviste en Ecuador, espero no tengas dificultad en entrenderme. Bien ahora si respondo tu pregunta : No acostumbramos decir: Feliz Día de Muertos, pero si acostumbramos celebrarlo, de diferente manera a otros países. Aparte de las calaveritas de azúcar y de otros dulces que se hacen,  acostumbramos  comer un "pan de muerto", que es un pan muy suave y azucarado. Tambien es costumbre nuestra sobretodo al sur de mi país poner  altares con fotografías de nuestros difuntos y comida que a ellos les gustaba y que se comparte entre familiares y amigos al finalizar el día. Hay regiones donde se celebra de manera muy bonita y festiva este día, pero siempre es honroso, como tu dices no es mòrbido porque es en honor de nuestros muertos. Tambien teneomos un lado satírico de ver la muerte, porque es  tradición de hacer versos que les llamamos "calaveras" y son para satirizar a personas vivas, pero esto es siempre en broma y ello salen en los periódicos este día. Prometo ponerte más tarde una, porque en este momento salgo a realizar una diligencia, y no puedo buscar una, tambien si me es posible voy a buscar algo sobre la celebración en Patzcúiro, Michoacán  que es particularmente bonita.


Bien, espero que con esto se resuelva tu duda  , y gracias por agradarte nuestra forma de celebrar y honrar a nuestros muertos.

Que tengas un buen día


----------



## Tormenta

Cian said:
			
		

> So one wouldn't even say something like, "*que tengas un buen dia de los muertos"?  *Is it not noted in greetings at all?




I don't think so   

It’s a day to remember and honor the dead.  People visit the cemeteries, place flowers on the graves, go to a church service, etc.
It is not a happy event.

Tormenta


----------



## Cian

Muchas gracias, Pilar.  Lo entiendo todo.   My Spanish is so poor that I am shy to write in Spanish.  I have read about these traditions and have a small collection of "arte folkloriquo" from Mexico's "dia de los muertos".  Every time I go to Mexico I look for a new piece!  I can see from the responses from other native-Spanish speakers that some may not know just how different the "celebration" is in Mexico.


----------



## Pilar

Cian, lo prometido es deuda.

Este es un link donde encontrarás fotos sobre el día de muertos en Patzcúaro, es más bonito de lo que se ve, de hecho la celebración en  Janitzio (una de las islas de Patzcuáro) inicia por la tarde ( del 1 de Noviembre)  en las barcas de los pescadores llevan veladoras encendidas, y cuando cae la noche es un espectáculo muy bello.La pena es que este link no tiene fotos nocturnas.

http://iteso.mx/~carlosc/pagina/Dia_de_muertos/patzcuaro.jpg

En este otro link encuentras una explicación de las “calaveras” escritas, te dejo estos dos links, espero te agraden, las calaveras del primer link son más ligeras que las del segundo link que son más satíricas..

http://www.mexicodesconocido.com.mx...ones/detalle.cfm?idpag=2211&idsec=15&idsub=60

http://www.arrakis.es/~trazeg/calaveras.html


Saludos nuevamente, me retiro a celebrar y honrar a mis muertos   

Que tengas linda tarde


----------



## Edwin

Cian said:
			
		

> I love the traditions and philosophies around Mexico's Dia de los muertos and all the amazing folk art that it has generated.
> 
> I know it is a day which is not morbid but rather honours the dead and celebrates life/friendship/family.  Here is my question:  does one say "feliz dia de los muertos"?  Or is there another greeting that is appropriate?



Pues y usando sentido común dicen nada.

And we don't have a greeting for Memorial Day in the US either. 

Edwin


----------



## googoostuff

Cian I know this is soo late and you probably know the answer now about this day  but I will post my explanation about the confusion for others to read. By the way I was making a card and wanted to say "feliz dia de los muertos"  Im not from Mexico I'm a Chicana from California so maybe its wrong for me to say it that way. but it is a feliz day to me because its the day/s my relatives get to come home and so, i do wish a happy celebration/ritual so I will say it that way anyway!
--------
*D**IA DE LOS MUERTOS as perhaps most Americans are familiar with is mostly a Mexican tradition*. If your not Mexican and so before you argue please read...many are not aware that this is Mexico's own unique celebration:

Mexico is the closest country that Americans are exposed to when it comes to this celebration and so I wanted to clear up any confusions because I see on many forums that Americans want to know more about it and end up getting info about other countries' celebration of All Saints Day and All Souls day. 

The people from those countries kindly responding to the questions perhaps don't realize that theirs is not exactly the same celebration as Mexico's Dia De Los Muertos which Americans are inquiring about and most often exposed to, especially in the Southwest U.S. where it is also celebrated in many parts. I'm a U.S. born of Mexican descent from California, so I know both cultures and i will try to bridge the gap here. 

I'll let others go into specifics of how its celebrated in Mexico but, in general it is *ancient and a precolombian celebration of the Aztecs dating THOUSANDS of years back, before Christianity.* So you see, it is not the same as the Catholic celebration, which didnt even exsist yet. 

It is much more colorful and whimsical than the Saints/Souls day others celebrate. I would say more spiritual too but then some may want to argue the point. But it is a very spiritual time, spirits are visiting, being invited back home and their presence is felt. "Dead uncle bob is coming for dinner tonight, make sure an extra plate is set and his tequila and smokes are ready for him"  (jokingly stated) 

It has merged with the Catholic traditions as most of the ancient ways have. I guess it was necessary to "hide" their traditions from the Spanish who "converted" the natives into Catholics. It was a ritual the Spaniards would try unsuccessfully to eradicate.The Natives had to find a way to continue celebrating their old ways. Luckily for them, there was a convenient holy day/s on the Catholic calendar that seemed similar.

Yes, Mexico being a very Catholic nation there is no way to eliminate prayers and crosses from just about anything BUT Dia De Los Muertos is mostly the ancient Aztec celebration. So in Mexico it is Dia de Los Muertos (dead children Nov. 1 and dead adults Nov 2) alongside All Saints and All Souls. 

Inside the actual churches and die hard Catholics there 'probably' call it saints and souls day (since the Aztec celebration would I guess be pagan) - ive never been there on those days unfortunately to see how those persons refer to it, but the majority of Mexicans are performing many Aztec rituals which I'm sure vary from region to region.

Anyhow, make sure you look for info on the right holy day whether it be one or the other so as not to get confused. Also, other south American countries may also have their native traditions on this day (i wouldnt know about the celebrations in those native cultures) but in general Mexico's Day of The Dead is Aztec/or other native tribes of Mexico and you can look up and find exactly which Aztec Gods and rituals specifically on the web.

Hope I helped. Of course then you have Halloween thrown in on the eve before to confuse even more! And yes because we are neighbors, unfortunately this is affecting Mexico's celebration. I LOVE Halloween but its unfortunte that its commercialized/marketing is affecting a spiritual day. Here at home, I will teach my baby the difference between the two (or three celebrations I guess  ). But thats a positive note on all this merging, that because of the coincidences of the 3, many creed, color, cultures are in a way and alongside celebrating the dead. It brings our world together. The circle of life. Perhaps, it was meant to be.

Come to Oceanside California! Our city celebrates dia de los muertos with a big city festivity to give _a small_ taste of what its about. This year its on Oct. 29th I'd post the link to pictures but Im a newbie here and I can post links i guess.


----------



## DCPaco

Where I grew up in Mexico, we went to the cemetery (camposanto, or panteón) and we cleaned up around the grave and prettied it up.  At the cemetery, there was sometimes music and there were peddlers of drinks (agua de limón, de sandía, de melón) and they too sold "caña" (caña dulce to some [sugar cane]).  At some homes there were altars and special dishes are cooked--usually those that the deceased enjoyed.  But yeah, "the calaveras" or "calacas" wrapped in celophane were sold.  At the houses where there were traditional candy makers, well, they made them along with other typically Mexican candies (dulce de calabaza, etc.).  My grandparents called it:  Día de los santos difuntos.  I guess you wouldn't say "Happy Day of the Dead"...when I taught Spanish at The Catholic University, a colleague said that one of her students told her:  Feliz día de la Muerte!  (That was hysterical...but no, no Happy Day of the Dead...even if it is quite festive.)


----------



## googoostuff

Yes, happy day of the dead does sound weird in english. lol  but i always thought "happy halloween" also sounded weird because your almost wishing the same yet you do wish a happy halloween.

My card is just going out to my close friends/family so no biggie for me to say it i guess. But maybe a tagline of "Celebrating /Celebrando el Dia de Los Muertos" gets both points across!  By golly I think I got it!

Of course as DCPaco mentioned he taught at a Catholic university, which again is different from the "pagan" point of view/celebration. AHH!  Where does the seperation of Catholic vs Ancient Aztec Tradition end and begin. Up to interpretation I guess.


----------



## aurilla

Realmente es un día de recordación, como Memorial Day en EEUU, que no se felicita al prójimo pq realmente no es feriado. Es algo así como de recojimiento espiritual.


----------



## googoostuff

Cierto Aurilla. Pero note que eres Boriqua? Hola Chica/o!

Pero de nuevo, la celebracion en Mexico tiene otro tono. Cian pregunto especificamente sobre la celebracion Mexicana. Como dije anteriormente, es una celebracion con raices Aztecas y no 100% Catolicas como en otros paises hermanos.  Entonces es mas "festivo" en ciertos rituos y en ciertas regiones. Como el arte Mexicano depicting "La Catrina" and similar whimsical skeletons displayed on these days.

Si son dias para recordar pero en muchas regiones hay festividades con bailes y mascaras. It goes beyond I guess is what I'm trying to clear up...its not the same celebration as the rest of the Catholic world because it is an Aztec celebration merged with a Catholic one. Death in Mexico is seen differently. The artwork speaks for itself.


----------



## aurilla

In Puerto Rico, there was a custom called a "baquiné", a celebration during the wake of an infant or young child, usually held in the parents' home. the belief was that having died at such a tender age the baby, toddler or youngster was free of sin and, as a result, was simply returning to God's side. The family and friends rejoiced over the child's return to Heaven.

Saludos, googoostuff!

www.prfdance.org/celebrando2005.baquine.htm


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Hola amigos,

Tenemos tambien los dias de los muertos de budismo. Podriamos decir
" Pasen bien los dias de descanso ". Los dias de los muertos no son los
dias feriados nacionales o legales, porque nuestra constitucion es 
rigurosamente laica. Pero, se dan vacaciones usualmente. Ademas, 
hace mucho calor a mediados de agosto.

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## googoostuff

Saludos Hiro, es durante la misma epoca del ano que las otras celebraciones? If yes, que intereseante. Es lo que mas me gusta que parece que muchos paises/culturas tenemos algo tan espiritual en comun sea cual sea la religion.


----------



## pejeman

googoostuff said:


> Come to Oceanside California! Our city celebrates dia de los muertos with a big city festivity to give _a small_ taste of what its about. This year its on Oct. 29th I'd post the link to pictures but Im a newbie here and I can post links i guess.


 
Claro que respeto lo que quieran hacer en Oceanside, pero ir allá pensando que podrán saber lo que ocurre en México durante los días de muertos, es como pensar que por comer en la campana taquera (tacos de tacocampana) se conoce la gastronomía mexicana. Digo.

Ahora que en México hay dos días dos de muertos: el 1 de noviembre, para recordar a los muertos chiquitos (los niños que murieron se quedan siempre chiquitos en nuestra memoria, nunca crecen) y el 2 de noviembre, para los muertos mayores.

Saludos


----------



## googoostuff

Nunca se podra comparar! Por supuesto por eso dije _una probadita_ in italics. Pero si no se puede viajar a Mexico, peor es nada! 

Por lo menos esta ciudad y la Comunidad Hispana de aqui hace el esfuerzo. Para que nuestros hijos no se olviden nunca, aunque pasen 1, 2 o mas generaciones fuera de Mexico. Es algo que siento que aveces los Mexicanos de Mexico nos toman todo a mal (Chicanos). We want to embrace our Mexican culture from our parents but get criticized no matter what we do. Sad 

Rejection that sometimes Americans don't realize what we go through. Its not just racial rejection in the U.S. its also rejection from Mexico. Or maybe not su much rejection as criticism.

No hard feelings Pejeman. Just wish people would applaud our attempts sometimes but no it seems there always has to be criticism instead/mainly.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

googoostuff said:


> Saludos Hiro, es durante la misma epoca del ano que las otras celebraciones? If yes, que intereseante. Es lo que mas me gusta que parece que muchos paises/culturas tenemos algo tan espiritual en comun sea cual sea la religion.


 
Hola googoostuff,

No puedo detallar en  este foro nuestras costumbres de Obon - los dias 
de los puertos. No necesitamos hacer esfouerzos por preservarlas, porque es la tradiccion milenaria. Necesitamos una calma espiritual aun cuando si somos no tan religiosos agradeciendo a nuestros antepasados. 

Los espiritus del muerto pasan unos dias en la casa de sus descendientes
y el 16 de agosto, regresan a otro mundo, Hay que iluminar el camino
de regreso, y dicen que por eso, se enciende la luz. 

El festival de las luces en 5 montanas en Kioto es pintoresto y 
emocionante. Vea las fotos. 

http://www.kyoto-np.co.jp/kp/koto/gozan/dai.html


saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## googoostuff

Hiro, que lindas imagenes. 

Es lindo sentir la presencia de los difuntos que regresan. Por eso es que me gustan estas celebraciones. Por lo menos a mi, me ayudan _un poco_ a perderle el miedo a la muerte. El saber que no es el fin de nuestra ser, por lo menos nuestra memoria. 

Its just another stage of our life. 

- googoo


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Googoostuff,
 
Although the situation has changed recently, the Coreans living in Japan had the same problem hasta hace una década. Cuando ellos viajan a Corea, se les llamaban “half-Japanese” que es una palabra peyorativa. Ellos no podian tener una identidad racial. 
 
Pero occurió lo que se llama “la Corriente Coreana “. Los 
japoneses comenzaron a tener interes en la cultura coreana,sus costumbres, cine, la cultura culinaria coreana. 
 
Ellos han dejado de tener miedo de la influencia cultural
de Japón. Asi, los coreanos residentes en Japon no se trartan como “half-japanese”. Por los coreanos.
 
Saludos
 
Hiro Sasaki 
 
P.S. A proposito, el texto de espanol de la television NHK
trata a los mexicanos que viven en los Estados Unidos,
sus costumbres, y los mexicanismos. Antes, nos ensenaban
el castellano de la peninsula y trataban los dialogos de
solo espanoles.


----------



## LVNARIS

Sólo quería clarificar que el nombre del día es *Día de Muertos* y no Día de los Muertos.  Supongo que le agregan "los" al traducir literalmente del inglés al español.  

He tenido la oportunidad de estar en Pátzcuaro y Tzintzuntzan, Michoacán durante la celebración y es un espectáculo muy lindo.  Si tienen la oportunidad de asistir algún día, se los recomiendo. 

Aquí les dejo un enlace a un sitio donde pueden leer un poco sobre la tradición y su celebración en distintos estados de la república. 
diademuertos punto com (no me permite poner la dirección )

¡Qué tengan un lindo día!


----------



## conejo

sólo quería mencionar que admiro mucho esa tradición mexicana que incorpora más a la muerte como lo que es: parte de la vida.
creo que es importantísimo ser capaces de celebrar a nuestros muertos en lugar de llorarlos tanto siempre...

realmente bella tradición


----------



## Cadiz

Hola. Quisiera saber si las escuelas cierran en los paises Latinoamericanos que celebran el Día de los muertos. ¿Tienes clases los jovenes? ¿Alguién sabe?


*Moderator note:*
*This new thread is now merged to one of the two old threads about the same topic.*
*Please, search the forum before opening a new thread to avoid redundancies. Thanks.*


----------



## asm

En México es común que las escuelas (y algunos negocios) cierren. Es famoso el "puente" de muertos.

Esta es una liga al calndario oficial de la secretaria de educacion publica en Mexico. Cabe senalar que hace poco las autoridades mexicanas decidieron cambiar algunos días de asueto al lunes anterior (al estilo americano), sin embargo algunas fechas no fueron modificadas, como el dia de muertos (2 de noviembre).

http://www.sep.gob.mx/wb2/sep/sep_4371_calendario_escolar_2



Cadiz said:


> Hola. Quisiera saber si las escuelas cierran en los paises Latinoamericanos que celebran el Día de los muertos. ¿Tienes clases los jovenes? ¿Alguién sabe?


----------



## JGreco

That question is pretty fickle because from my knowledge the "Dia de los Muertos" is specifically a "Mexican Tradition" so yes in Mexico I assume since it is a national holiday that their schools close. In Panama the "Dia de los Muertos" is not celebrated their because it is simply not part of their cultural tradition I think that the majority of Latin America doesn't celebrate it also.


----------



## monica estevez

En Colombia también es festivo, y efectivamente no hay clases en los colegios.


----------



## asm

El dia de muertos es una celebracion católica que se festeja de diferentes formas en todo el mundo. En la iglesia a la que pertenezco van a tener misas tanto el jueves como el viernes; nos han invitado a escribir el nombre de nuestros seres queridos que fallecieron este año (vivo en los Estados Unidos). Definitivamente la celebración no es tan florida y espectacular como en México. Incluso es enganoso decir que todo México celebra el día de muertos de la misma forma. En mi familia nunca se puso un altar y siempre se criticó que las personas "creyeran" que los muertos iban a regresar a comer. Ahora es un poco diferente; la gente se ha dado cuenta de la riqueza (cultural y económica) de explotar estas creencias y por eso ha tenido un auge muy fuerte (casi a nivel turístico).

La pregunta me parece muy interesante, incluso la ampliaría para saber cómo, enmarcada en un mismo origen (católico), la celebración se ha desarrollado en diferentes lugares del mundo.



JGreco said:


> That question is pretty fickle because from my knowledge the "Dia de los Muertos" is specifically a "Mexican Tradition" so yes in Mexico I assume since it is a national holiday that their schools close. In Panama the "Dia de los Muertos" is not celebrated their because it is simply not part of their cultural tradition I think that the majority of Latin America doesn't celebrate it also.


----------



## Hidrocálida

En México es festivo, en mi ciudad Aguascalientes se celebra "El festival de las calaveras", este festival dura 15 dias con diferentes eventos(desfile alusivo a la fecha, altares vivientes,teato,poesía), los niños se disfrazan y piden "muertito"(Dulces),tambien es tradicional "ir a los muertitos" que es una calle donde se instalan puestos que venden calaveras de dulce,barro, máscaras, pan típico y flores para llevar a los panteones.
Dejo unos enlaces interesantes sobre el tema:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2509&highlight=dia+de+muertos

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=4672&highlight=dia+de+muertos
Saludos


----------



## alexacohen

En España también (acabo de enterarme). Pero no sé exactamente cómo se llama el día: "Todos los Santos" o "Fieles Difuntos". Es el uno de Noviembre, y se llevan flores a los cementerios.


----------



## monica estevez

Hola, vivo en Cartagena, Colombia y aqui tenemos una tradición bastante peculiar para el 1 de Noviembre se celebra una fiesta llamada ANGELES SOMOS. Es una costumbre antigua donde los niños se visten de blanco y van de casa en casa pidiendo los ingredientes para hacer una sopa típica  a la que llamamos "SANCOCHO" deben para esto relizar una serie de canticos populares y dependiendo de lo bien o mal que lo hagan así será la colaboración de la dueña de la casa.
La verdad es que estamos dejandonos inflUenciar mucho por el HALLOWEEN, pero este año la alcaldía local lanzó una campaña para recuperar las tradiciones populares y en la escuela de mis hijos es la primera vez que tambien se celebrará ANGELES SOMOS.


----------



## Vanest

Cian said:


> When I lived in Ecuador, it was only about going to the cemetary to visit the graves.  So, it seems to be so so much more in Mexico.  This is why I think there must be some kind of special greeting.



I am Ecuadorian and I am surprised by your comment. What part of Ecuador did you live in? Because in all of the Highland region there is a very important tradition surrounding el Día de los Muertos, or Finados. People make 'guauguas de pan' and 'colada morada'. The 'guaguas' are bread dolls and the 'colada morada' is a thick beverage made of many ingredients: blackberries, raspberries, blueberries and dark purple corn flower. The 'guaguas' and the 'colada' are eaten throughout the 'season' (about a week before and a week after). It's a family celebration and people get together to eat this food and honor their dead. 

Furthermore, the indigenous people visit the cemeteries and take a large meal with them. The tradition is to eat next to the graves of the departed and it's like they are still here. When the family leaves the cemetery in the late afternoon, they leave a plate of food for the dead. Supposedly, the spirit comes out at night and eats the food.  

I realize you wrote that about three years ago, and I admit I haven't read through this whole thread and some other Ecuadorian may have already cleared up this point, but I thought it was important to mention.  

And to answer the original question, people don't wish each other a happy day during this holiday. 

Saludos,

Vanest


----------



## Vanest

JGreco said:


> That question is pretty fickle because from my knowledge the "Dia de los Muertos" is specifically a "Mexican Tradition" so yes in Mexico I assume since it is a national holiday that their schools close. In Panama the "Dia de los Muertos" is not celebrated their because it is simply not part of their cultural tradition I think that the majority of Latin America doesn't celebrate it also.



No, sorry, I am afraid you are wrong. The Día de Difuntos, Día de los Muertos or Día de Finados, is celebrated in most Catholic countries throughout Latin America. Alhtough the Mexican tradition is different, (because it was merged with an Aztec celebration) that is not to say that it isn't celebrated or important in other countries. 

In Ecuador, for example, as I explained in a previous post, there are many celebrations surrounding the holiday. They are also of a Pre-Columbian -and even Pre-Incan- origin. 

And, at least in Ecuador, it's definitely a national holiday and there is no school. And, like in Mexico, it's an 'unmovable' holiday, that is to say, if it's on a Wednesday, it will be celebrated on Wednesday and not on the Monday or Friday previous or right after the day.

Saludos,

Vanest


----------



## TheOne

Hola

Algo que les faltó agregar es que el Día de Muertos es una tradición que empieza a mezclarse más y más con el Halloween. Los adultos mayores hacen esfuerzo por mantenerla intacta, pero no me mentiran mis paisanos que los tradicionales papeles picados (con figuras de calavera, típicos del Día de Muertos) y ofrendas se mezclan con las figuras de calabaza, murciélagos, aranas, telarañas y brujas de Halloween en los salones de las escuelas, desde primaria hasta preparatoria.

También son innumerables los programas de televisión mexicana en donde los conductores se viste de Halloween y para colmo tienen una ofrenda con calaveritas de azucar, veladoras y pan de muerto.

Muchos niños toman la celebración completa desde el 30 de Oct hasta el 2 de Noviembre, y van a "pedir Halloween" a las casas con "calaveritas" y máscaras de monstruos.

No me asusta (boooooo) que se mezclen las tradiciones, aunque tampoco lo acepto. Pero me resigno al saber que seguramente así inician las tradiciones en el mundo, con la resistencia al cambio, y con el paso de los años se va aceptando (seguramente algo similar les pasó a nuestros indígenas mexicanos que vieron mezcladas sus tradiciones con las traidas de España, y con el paso del tiempo, terminaron por aceptarlas; paradójicamente el Día de Muertos actual es una mezcla de tradiciones aztecas y españolas)

¿O acaso actualmente no somos mayoría quienes aceptamos a Santa Claus o el Día de San Valentín en México? Recordemos que no son tradiciones nuestras, pero que hoy nos gustan y aceptamos.


----------



## luis masci

Aquí en el extremo sur de América del sur (ya que veo que no hay testimonios de por acá en este hilo), no hay feriado para nadie; todos trabajamos como en cualquier día laboral y los chicos van a las escuelas. 
Se sabe que hoy es el día de todos los santos y mañana de los muertos. Inclusive supo ser feriado el primero hace muchos años. Después, alguno de los muchos regímenes militares lo abolió y ya no volvió a serlo nunca más. 
Para la noche del 31 algunos chicos intentan festejar Halloween; pero sin mucho éxito. No es una tradición propia y la gente mayor no tiene ni la menor idea de lo que es. Mañana se verá un poco más incrementada la cantidad de gente que visita los cementerios; pero nada más que eso. No mucho porque será un día laborable.


----------



## Outsider

Vanest said:


> The Día de Difuntos, Día de los Muertos or Día de Finados, is celebrated in most Catholic countries throughout Latin America. Alhtough the Mexican tradition is different, (because it was merged with an Aztec celebration) that is not to say that it isn't celebrated or important in other countries.


¿Y se llama "Día de los Muertos" en los otros países también?

En Portugal, la Iglesia y las familias celebran el Día de Finados, o Día de Todos Santos (aunque no sea una tradición muy arraigada), pero nadie le llama "Día de los Muertos".


----------



## Jaén

Outsider said:


> ¿Y se llama "Día de los Muertos" en los otros países también?
> 
> En Portugal, la Iglesia y las familias celebran el Día de Finados, o Día de Todos Santos (aunque no sea una tradición muy arraigada), pero nadie le llama "Día de los Muertos".


Outsider, como alguien ya comentó, el nombre es "Día de Muertos" (por lo menos en México). Y en Brasil se le llama igual que en Portugal, "Dia de Todos os Santos" y "Dia de Finados". Tampoco es muy tradicional, sólo se ve una afluencia mayor en los cementerios. Ah, y es feriado, claro!

Cuando les cuento a mis alumnos aquí sobre las tradiciones mexicanas (el altar en casa, con las comidas y bebidas favoritas del familiar desaparecido), se asustan y no lo creen.

Cuando les cuento que es común regalar a los amigos o familiares *calaveras de azúcar* con el nombre de esta persona escrito en la frente, entran en pánico!


----------



## rocstar

Hola a todos.
No, en México nunca decimos "Feliz Dia de Muertos", ni sería normal que alguien lo hiciera.

Rocstar


----------



## Vanest

Outsider said:


> ¿Y se llama "Día de los Muertos" en los otros países también?
> 
> En Portugal, la Iglesia y las familias celebran el Día de Finados, o Día de Todos Santos (aunque no sea una tradición muy arraigada), pero nadie le llama "Día de los Muertos".



Sí, se llama Día de los Muertos o Día de Finados o Día de los Difuntos y se celebre el 2 de noviembre y el Día de Todos los Santos se celebra el 1 de noviembre. Son sinónimos los términos que menciono para la celebración del 2 de noviembre.


----------



## Metztli

aurilla said:


> Realmente es un día de recordación, como Memorial Day en EEUU, que no se felicita al prójimo pq realmente no es feriado. Es algo así como de recojimiento espiritual.


 
No he acabado de leer todos los Posts y por favor, una disculpa si estoy repitiendo a alguien que ya haya aclarado esto, pero en México el Día de los Muertos no es ni por mucho un día de recogimiento... es un día de fiesta porque es una tradición mexicana celebrar la vida (que alguna vez tuvieron) los que ya no están.

Es un día lleno de colorido, de comida, de dulces, de recuerdos... no hay mas que ver a La Catrina para darse cuenta que no hay solemnidad ni sobriedad; a las calaveritas de azucar (ahora también hay de chocolate) llenas de colores... y también se hacen versos humoristícos llamados "calaveritas" sobre la gente viva pretendiendo que se acaban de morir... 

Los altares están llenos de colores y de elementos vivos.

En México el Día de Muertos es un día de fiesta y las familias se reunen a comer Pan de Muerto con chocolate caliente... y nadie llora. Por todos lados se ve a la Muerte representada en figuras chuscas y cómicas.

No todas las culturas lo entienden y hay mucha gente que se incomoda, pero así es... hay influencia de los españoles y hay influencia de las culturas precolombinas para hacer burla de la muerte y su afán de llevarnos a todos con ella.

Nosotros, mis amigos, mi familia y conocidos si acostumbramos decir Feliz Día de Muertos!!!


----------



## Metztli

rocstar said:


> Hola a todos.
> No, en México nunca decimos "Feliz Dia de Muertos", ni sería normal que alguien lo hiciera.
> 
> Rocstar


 
No, Rocstar en el Norte no se acostumbra, pero en la Ciudad de México claro que sí... 

Bueno, hasta Yahoo tiene ya e-cards para desear un Feliz Día de Muertos.


----------



## Metztli

googoostuff said:


> Just wish people would applaud our attempts sometimes but no it seems there always has to be criticism instead/mainly.


 
You're totally right googoostuff... totally!!! I agree with you, it's not easy to keep traditions and roots when one is abroad and only when you're there you understand how it is; especially this one, as most people completely freak out at the only mention of the death... 

Congratulations on your efforts and keep on going!

New York City carried out a Día de los Muertos Citywide Celebration with an Altar contest and a lot of parties and celebrations... which I applaud, too.


----------



## Argónida

En España el día 1 de Noviembre es el "Día de todos los Santos", y es festivo, no se trabaja. Una de las tradiciones del 1 de Noviembre es representar en muchas ciudades la obra "Don Juan Tenorio" de Zorrilla.

El día 2 de Noviembre es el "Día de difuntos" y es un día laborable normal y corriente.

Sin embargo, la tradición es que el día 1 la gente va al cementerio, limpia y adorna las tumbas y lleva flores a sus seres queridos muertos. Lo cual siempre me ha causado confusión entre los dos días, porque digo yo, si el día de difuntos es el día 2, ¿por qué se honra a los muertos el día 1? 


Por cierto, odio la moda esta del Halloween que se está imponiendo por aquí. No odio el Halloween en sí, me parece una fiesta estupenda donde es tradición hacerla, pero no aquí, que no pega ni con cola. Como venga algún día a mi casa una panda de niños soltándome eso de "truco o trato", les monto una que no se les ocurre volver a aparecer por aquí.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Argónida said:


> En España el día 1 de Noviembre es el "Día de todos los Santos", y es festivo, no se trabaja. Una de las tradiciones del 1 de Noviembre es representar en muchas ciudades la obra "Don Juan Tenorio" de Zorrilla.
> 
> El día 2 de Noviembre es el "Día de difuntos" y es un día laborable normal y corriente.
> 
> Sin embargo, la tradición es que el día 1 la gente va al cementerio, limpia y adorna las tumbas y lleva flores a sus seres queridos muertos. Lo cual siempre me ha causado confusión entre los dos días, porque digo yo, si el día de difuntos es el día 2, ¿por qué se honra a los muertos el día 1?
> 
> 
> Por cierto, odio la moda esta del Halloween que se está imponiendo por aquí. No odio el Halloween en sí, me parece una fiesta estupenda donde es tradición hacerla, pero no aquí, que no pega ni con cola. Como venga algún día a mi casa una panda de niños soltándome eso de "truco o trato", les monto una que no se les ocurre volver a aparecer por aquí.


 

Mis vecinitos del edificio vinieron ayer a mi casa con eso de truco o trato con la típica calabaza pidiendo caramelos. Yo, que no suelo tener caramelos en casa, les di un par de euros y tan contentos.
A mi no me importa que se importen costumbres que sean divertidas para los niños y que sean más o menos inofensivas.
Es probable que dentro de unos años sea ya una costumbre establecida aquí, igual que algún día se importó el árbol de Navidad.
Hay otras costumbres, que aunque autóctonas, como el botellón,  me molestan más.


----------



## Argónida

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Es probable que dentro de unos años sea ya una costumbre establecida aquí, igual que algún día se importó el árbol de Navidad.
> Hay otras costumbres, que aunque autóctonas, como el botellón, me molestan más.


 
Tampoco me gusta el árbol de Navidad  Ni Papá Noel  ... Ni el botellón  Por cierto, la noche de Halloween, entre otras cosas, se está convirtiendo en otra excusa para hacer otro botellón, eso sí, disfrazados de brujas y vampiros.

Ahora que me doy cuenta, estoy hecha una gruñona de primera


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

In Bolivia it's a HUGE event.  Those bereaved during the previous year lay out a mast'aku, a table covered in the foods and drinks the deceased liked best.  This is everything from bread to stew to fruit to purple chicha.  Everything is covered in little black, purple and blue flags.  These make me think of the cones used to guide in airplanes, except that they're flagging the dead onto the runway instead of an airbus.

One of the major features of a mast'aku is the t'anta wawa, bread shaped like a person; it's also shaped like llamas, birds, braids, snakes, the whole cosmos.  All the neighbours go from house to house, doing the paternosters and avemarias in front of the different mast'akus, and are offered food and lots of alcoholic beverages.  You never drink something without offering it to the Pachamama (mother earth) first, so the floors get a bit slippery.

The dead arrive for dinner at noon on November 1st, and leave at noon on the 2nd.  The tradition is to either take the mast'aku down to the cemetery and picnic with the dead, or to overturn the table.

It's also a time for drinking until you pass out.  My pueblo was hard working and didn't have much ready money, so they blew a lot of steam during Todos Santos.

In Canada it's all Hallowe'en, with lots of guts and gore interspersed with trick or treating .... and on November 1st the stores take down the Hallowe'en decorations and put up the Christmas ones.

This year my students baked t'anta wawas and set up a mast'aku in the classroom; but then in the interests of cultural diversity we also made Santa Muertes in the Mexican tradition.


----------



## Metztli

Chaska Ñawi said:


> In Bolivia it's a HUGE event.


 
All this you told us is very, very interesting. I didn't know any of this... Thank you!!!


----------



## Caracol Marino

Pero hay diversas tradiciones para los días de muertos en México, las distintas etnias tienen diferentes rituales. Pero existe una manera más extendida de celebrarlos, como una corriente grande, que es la "estándar" por decirlo así, y que comparten personas que en realidad no son de alguna etnia indígena o de algún poblado rural, sino de ciudades, y es la que se conoce más y se presenta como EL día de muertos mexicano, cuando en realidad no es el único. Y este modo de festejarlo se da más en el centro del país por lo que he notado, ya que por ejemplo, me he fijado que en el norte no está tan arraigada esta costumbre, como levantar un altar a nuestros seres queridos que han fallecido, con ofrendas de comida y otras cosas que les gustara en vida, adornando con papel picado de colores, flores (sobretodo esa flor de muchísimos pétalos naranja que se llama cempasúchil), incienso, etc. Y bueno, yo creo que el hecho de que mientras más hacia el centro y sur de México se vaya, más se encuentre uno con este tipo de tradiciones, puede ser debido a que precisamente estas regiones conservan vivas más herencias prehispánicas que el norte.
 Por cierto, la manera tan conocida y popular de celebrar el día de muertos no es una tradición "azteca" únicamente. En realidad conlleva una visión de la muerte que se tenía, y se tiene aún, a todo lo largo de mesoamérica. Por lo visto en los andes tienen una concepción similar, y en oriente también, la idea de los ciclos, y de la muerte como parte natural de la vida y demás. Y bueno, también no estará de más recordar que los aztecas son un conjunto de pueblos que migraron al centro de México, y sólo uno de ellos, de hecho los últimos en llegar al Valle de México, son los Mexicas, que son los que sobretodo en el extranjero son conocidos como "aztecas". En cuanto a su influencia en las actuales tradiciones, en lo personal dudo que haya alguna herencia directa de ellos.


----------



## Jaén

Chaska Ñawi said:


> This year my students baked t'anta wawas and set up a mast'aku in the classroom; but then in the interests of cultural diversity *we also made Santa Muertes in the Mexican tradition*.


 
Hola, Chaska.

Sin duda, muy intersante todo lo que nos cuentas sobre las tradiciones de Bolivia. Pero no entendí qué es lo que prepararon tus alumnos al estilo mexicano. No sé qué significa "Santa Muertes".


----------



## davehuert

Cian said:


> I love the traditions and philosophies around Mexico's Dia de los muertos and all the amazing folk art that it has generated.
> 
> I know it is a day which is not morbid but rather honours the dead and celebrates life/friendship/family.  Here is my question:  does one say "feliz dia de los muertos"?  Or is there another greeting that is appropriate?
> 
> Gracias.




No se utiliza ningún tipo de "felicitación" durante este día. Te limitas a poner tu altar y/o visitar las tumbas de tus familiares fallecidos.

En las poblaciones de Pátzcuaro y Tzintzuntzan, cercanas a la capital del estado de Michoacán, se llevan a cabo los eventos más representativos de "El día de muertos". En la isla de Janitzio (Pátzcuaro) y en las yácatas (Tzintzuntzan) se aprecian flores, veladoras y altares en cantidades industriales, aderezado con la vestimenta típica de las personas de la región (léase: monas de Pátzcuaro), así como calaveritas de azúcar y dulces tradicionales.

Lamentablemente, esta tradición comienza a degenerar, puesto que se toma como pretexto para ir a emborracharse a la isla, para "pachanguear" sobre las yácatas, o para comprar "figuritas" de azúcar con detalles notoriamente propios del "halloween".


----------



## Ynez

I've always known it the way Argónida explained: visiting the cemetery, cleaning a tomb and leaving flowers. One of my mother's brothers lives in another city, and his family (I think it's my aunt's idea) would mail flowers every year so that my mother will put them on my grandmother's tomb.

Children don't go to the cemetery, it has always been something for adults. This still goes on but it is not such a normal tradition as it used to be. 

Nowadays, at schools, English books always bring lots of materials related to Halloween, which are really fun for children: songs, crafts (for a pumpkin mask, for instance). It would not make sense to celebrate Halloween too much here, but celebrating it at school is normal and logical, and it gives the opportunity to know aspects of a different culture in a fun way.


----------



## Einstein

In Italy in the past, both the 1st (All Saints) and the 2nd (All Souls, _i Morti_) of November were public holdays. The in the 1970s the 2nd was abolished and so people go to the cemetry on the 1st and tend to call that day "Il Giorno dei Morti".

About Halloween: "Hallow" is an Anglo-Saxon word meaning "Saint"; an alternative name for All Saints' Day is All Hallows' Day. The day before is the Eve (in Scots dialect E'en) and this gives us Hallowe'en for 31 October. It was originally a Scottish festival and instead of putting a candle in a pumpkin they used the "swede", a large turnip with a yellow flesh.


----------



## almufadado

In Portugal, the popular designation of the National Holiday is "Dia de Finados", in English would/could be "People that ended day". 

Officialy is "Dia de todos os Santos", in English "All Saints day".  

It's is common to widows and people that lost some one recently to go to the cemetery and visit the grave of the loved one.

The new "psi" seems to make somehow dead to be over rated or even obsolete .

One thing is certain ... cemeteries are depressing.


----------



## Judica

Dia de Meurtos is no different from St. Patty's Day.

Both are fiestas ... a celebration and remembrance of the deeds of the now deceased.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

googoostuff said:


> ...I'll let others go into specifics of how its celebrated in Mexico but, in general it is *ancient and a precolombian celebration of the Aztecs dating THOUSANDS of years back, before Christianity.* Bueno, no tanto como miles de años, sobre todo por los mexicas (se recomienda no utilizar _aztecas_)quienes fundaron la actual capital de México en 1321, aunque está claro que recibieron influencias de otras civilizaciones, entre ellas de Teotihuacán. So you see, it is not the same as the Catholic celebration, which didnt even exsist yet. De acuerdo, y esto es muy interesante: se refiere a la habilidad de la Iglesia Católica en México por _recuperar_ creencias y ritos ya existentes a su favor. No olvidar una importantísima peculiaridad: México fue el único país conquistado por España en el que existía una ENORME población (Dejemos el caso de los quechuas, algo diferente) indígena a la que había que convertir rápidamente al cristianismo. (Se calcula una población, en el centro de México, de 5 millones de personas... mucha gente allá por 1492).
> El caso más _logrado_ (disculparán la ironía) fue la transformación de _Tonantzin _en la Virgen de Guadalupe. http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nuestra_Señora_de_Guadalupe_(México
> De entre los múltiples casos de _transfiguración religiosa_ en México está el de Chalma.
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chalma


 
Y no, para volver al tema principal: no se felicita a nadie ese día.


----------



## SDLX Master

aurilla said:


> Realmente es un día de recordación, como Memorial Day en EEUU, que no se felicita al prójimo pq realmente no es feriado. Es algo así como de recojimiento espiritual.


 
Totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## Metztli

> Originally Posted by *aurilla*
> 
> 
> Realmente es un día de recordación, como Memorial Day en EEUU, que no se felicita al prójimo pq realmente no es feriado. Es algo así como de recojimiento espiritual.


 


SDLX Master said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo.


 


> Y no, para volver al tema principal: no se felicita a nadie ese día.


 
Como ya habiamos dicho antes... todo depende del país y de la región dentro de un mismo país.

En México, en muchas partes, sí se celebra, sin recojimiento, y sí se felicita.

Saludos a todos!


----------



## Chatito

Estoy de acuerdo casi en todo con Metztli, en ciertos lugares el recogimiento del día de los muertos no es tanto, y lo festivo se impone sobre lo religioso, pero también lo festivo es espiritual (o casi)... lo que no sabía es que se expresara una felicitación. Meztli, ¿y qué le dices a tu compadre cuando lo encuentras ante la tumba de su hijo que murió en un accidente? ¿Feliz día de los muertos? En más de mi medio siglo de vida nunca he oído una tal felicitación.


----------



## Metztli

Chatito said:


> Meztli, ¿y qué le dices a tu compadre cuando lo encuentras ante la tumba de su hijo que murió en un accidente? ¿Feliz día de los muertos? En más de mi medio siglo de vida nunca he oído una tal felicitación.


 
No, Chatito... c'omo se te ocurre semejante cosa?!?! C'omo crees??!!?!

Pero cuando se van a juntar a tomar chocolate con pan de muerto en casa de la abuelita, les dices Feliz D'ia de Muertos. O cuando le regalas a alguien una calaverita de az'ucar con su nombre, le dices Feliz D'ia de Muertos.

Nunca se me hubiera ocurrido felicitar a alguien que est'a sufriendo una p'erdida. Es sentido com'un, no?

Saludos!


----------



## Aserolf

Metztli said:


> No, Chatito... c'omo se te ocurre semejante cosa?!?! C'omo crees??!!?!
> 
> Pero cuando se van a juntar a tomar chocolate con pan de muerto en casa de la abuelita, les dices Feliz D'ia de Muertos. O cuando le regalas a alguien una calaverita de az'ucar con su nombre, le dices Feliz D'ia de Muertos.
> 
> Nunca se me hubiera ocurrido felicitar a alguien que est'a sufriendo una p'erdida. Es sentido com'un, no?
> 
> Saludos!


Y esto de las "felicitaciones", ¿como en qué parte de México exactamente se usa?
He viajado extensamente por el país, sobre todo la región centro y sur de México, y nunca he escuchado a nadie felicitar en el Día de Muertos.
Las calaveritas de azucar, la tertulia y lo demás, lo conozco, pero felicitar a las personas porque es el Día de Muertos es algo para mí totalmente nuevo e inesperado.


----------



## Rocko!

No encuentro ningún problema si alguien dice "que la pases muy bien en el Día de Muertos".


----------

